# R15 ethernet



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

Is there any kind of Mod that I can do to my r15-100 so that I can use the ethernet port on my unit?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bbanks69 said:


> Is there any kind of Mod that I can do to my r15-100 so that I can use the ethernet port on my unit?


There is no ethernet port on the R15.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

No ethernet on the R15 nor any way to ad any network to it. You'll have to upgrade to a R22.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mertzen said:


> No ethernet on the R15 nor any way to ad any network to it. You'll have to upgrade to a R22.


Well, they could if DirecTV added support for a USB->Ethernet adapter.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry, that is what the r15 has, an USB port, not an ethernet port, I guess I was just wishful thinking with the ethernet port, I already know that they will never activate the usb port.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

It would be very nice if the R15 was able to have ethernet. But, it's not going to happen. Your only option is to get an R22.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> It would be very nice if the R15 was able to have ethernet. But, it's not going to happen. Your only option is to get an R22.


It would be nice if I could just get a r22, but if I am going to put money into a system, I think that it would be best to go with one of the HR series so that I can upgrade my tv. It would be nice if D* would let you upgrade your old equipment for new. I have had the r15 series for I believe about five years, I would love to be able to connect to the net and use video on demand, and also tv2pc.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bbanks69 said:


> sorry, that is what the r15 has, an USB port, not an ethernet port, I guess I was just wishful thinking with the ethernet port, I already know that they will never activate the usb port.


The USB port on the R15 is and always has been active.

You can control the unit and obtain info from it. But you can't use it to connect to a network or obtain video-on-demand programming. It is a control port.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> The USB port on the R15 is and always has been active.
> 
> You can control the unit and obtain info from it. But you can't use it to connect to a network or obtain video-on-demand programming. It is a control port.


so teach me for a sec, what can I do with the usb, what info can I get, now I am curious, it is the techi in me.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bbanks69 said:


> so teach me for a sec, what can I do with the usb, what info can I get, now I am curious, it is the techi in me.


Go to this URL and download the "DirecTV Set Top Box Information for the Installer" PDF. You'll have hours of fun playing with your R15 via USB command. I did! 

http://www.sbcatest.com/techsupport.htm


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link on the USB control! If you are controling a R-15 do you have to use the older 1.1v or will the newer versions interface with the r-15?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

hitechluddite said:


> Thanks for the link on the USB control! If you are controling a R-15 do you have to use the older 1.1v or will the newer versions interface with the r-15?


Newer versions should work.


----------



## jgilling12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello there,

Does anybody know if it is possible to download recorded programs from my DVR R15 to my PC via the USB port?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jgilling12 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to download recorded programs from my DVR R15 to my PC via the USB port?


That would be a negative. The only way to view your recorded programs on your PC is by outputting from the R15 to a DVD-Recorder or from your TV to one and then using the DVD in your PC. If you have an HR2x or R22, you could use your ethernet connection to view your recorded content via DirecTV2PC.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> The USB port on the R15 is and always has been active.
> 
> You can control the unit and obtain info from it. But you can't use it to connect to a network or obtain video-on-demand programming. It is a control port.


I charge my cell phone with mine...


----------

